# TT Security



## flackman (Sep 6, 2009)

I have got a new TTS on order for delivery, hopefully, in March. I asked my dealer about security on the car & he told me that with the Thatcham Category 1 system on the car, someone could break into the car, but it would not be possible for them to drive it away. Is this really the case? I am wondering whether to have further security measures, such as a tracker, fitted on the car. I would be grateful to hear about other forum members experience on the adequacy of the security features on a Mk3 & advice on whether to have additional items fitted.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

The standard security won't protect you if your keys are stolen, and there have been quite a few reported cases where thieves have broken into homes to steal keys. They will drive the car away and park somewhere and leave it for a couple of days to see if it's been fitted with a tracker.


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I was burgled in 2010 while i was upstairs asleep they were looking for my keys.... didnt find them so left with what they could carry.

Neighbour a few houses down wasnt so lucky and they used his car (c63amg) to take whatever they could throw into the boot....

His car was fitted with a tracker.... as above it was found dumped in a car parked.... but not in a great state... he'd wish it hadnt been found and he got the money from the insurance instead.... the insurance ended up fixing it but he sold it on soon after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

aquazi01 said:


> I was burgled in 2010 while i was upstairs asleep they were looking for my keys.... didnt find them so left with what they could carry.
> 
> Neighbour a few houses down wasnt so lucky and they used his car (c63amg) to take whatever they could throw into the boot....
> 
> ...


That's the reality of it, would you want it back? Probably not. 
I use a Disclock as additional security as my car is not garaged, though parked in the drive. I think that having a visual deterrent is important.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you have a tracker you can find your car and if it's wrecked just turn around and leave it. On the other hand if it's OK you can reclaim it before vandals strip it out and destroy it. 
Bear in mind if you can reclaim your car in good condition then you avoid the costs and ongoing penalties of an insurance claim. You avoid another lengthy wait for another factory order. You avoid the hassle of finding a temporary car. And the same thieves won't return as they know your car is tracked.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

a tracker, an easy one less than 75€ is useful, the type that you send a message to it only when you need the position so normally it's off and the stealer won't detect it.
TT has the auto steer lock but I think it can be broke as other cars but the big problem is, if the stealer copy your key signal, easy to buy a tool to do that, can open the car and go away because we don't have the classic key anymore...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> a tracker, an easy one less than 75€ is useful, the type that you send a message to it only when you need the position so normally it's off and the stealer won't detect it.
> TT has the auto steer lock but I think it can be broke as other cars but the big problem is, if the stealer copy your key signal, easy to buy a tool to do that, can open the car and go away because we don't have the classic key anymore...


By the way, do you know any good one?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tracker TK104 but there are many models..all come from china obviously, just check some reviews


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Tracker TK104 but there are many models..all come from china obviously, just check some reviews


Thank you! Seen this device online but wasn't sure whether I can trust the description.
Now feeling much more confident thanks to your advice.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Avoid the very cheap Chinese imports. If poss buy from a U.K. supplier.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

A visual deterrent such as disc lock will probably mean they move to a softer target.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

+ good lighting.

Have installed a few solar-powered IR LEDs, plus upgraded the light by the front door so the drive is well lit.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Good idea.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I am getting a TTS in march as well and in anticipation of getting it I have fitted a Swann CCTV system and have made them obvious and put the stickers in the downstairs windows.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Eddie_H said:


> I am getting a TTS in march as well and in anticipation of getting it I have fitted a Swann CCTV system and have made them obvious and put the stickers in the downstairs windows.


I was tempted to put up CCTV, but decided not to bother as I'm told (by someone who is an ex copper) that the images tend just to be of theives in hoodies when they know the cameras are there.

Maybe a covert CCTV camera and no stickers would at least give a chance of identifying the scumbags if the car goes missing? Unfortunately, it ceases to be any kind of deterrent then.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just had a Swann CCTV system fitted and really great. Colour in day and b&w at night from IR camera and really clear, plus viewable on mobile phone and can download stills or video if needed.

Realise it may only get picture of pikey in hoodie but hopefully a deterrent as well.


----------



## chewyteck (Feb 3, 2016)

I fitted an "OCD lock" for the On board Computer Diagnostic port below the driver's dashboard.
This stops thefts by thieves using a computer plugged into the port to bypass all security and drive the car away in minutes.(cars using keyless starter button)
My neighbour had his Evoque taken this way.
I also have a dislok which I use when going on hols for visual deterrant.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a cheapo Rewire one which does the job.

You can text it to see it's location on your phone and get GPS/map data etc. Also it can be set up to text you if the car moves when you're not in it.

Only downside is the battery only lasts a week but you do get a spare one to swap over.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-GPS-T ... 1291804300

I think I'm right in saying these basic trackers are not detected by thief anti-tracker devices unlike some of the sophisticate and expensive ones, though could be wrong...


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

So your having to recharge the battery and swap weekly?

Not a bad price for what looks to be discreet but I think if the car was stolen I'd rather it was never seen again.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> I have a cheapo Rewire one which does the job.
> 
> You can text it to see it's location on your phone and get GPS/map data etc. Also it can be set up to text you if the car moves when you're not in it.
> 
> ...


Presumably you get a USB charger cable with this. Wire that up to a permanent live and then you won't have to keep remembering to recharge it. Also you'll get a weeks battery life out of it if thieves disconnect the car's battery.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks interesting.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> So your having to recharge the battery and swap weekly?
> 
> Not a bad price for what looks to be discreet but I think if the car was stolen I'd rather it was never seen again.


I agree with that comment, I had my company car stolen all my paperwork with the car was dumped in a river, it was found checked out and sent back to me, never liked getting into it but had no choice.


----------

